# Foxee Jig



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where i can get a blue fox foxee jig? I've looked on their website and it doesn't let me order. It says that walmart is a dealer. however they don't carry foxee jigs. they just carry the blue fox brand. Does sportsmans warehouse carry it? i'm really looking hard!
Thanks


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Foxees are great, but for the price I feel that a Maniac Cutt'r Bug or a Paddle Bug of comparable size and color are as good or better than the overpriced Foxees.


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

You can find em at the Sportsworld in Evanston Wy.


----------

